

Apple shares drop nearly 3% after introduction of new iPhone 4S - nazar
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAAPL

======
basseq
I don't have the evidence at hand, but my recollection from watching the
market in relation to Apple's previous announcements is that a dip is nothing
new.

Wall Streeters get so caught up in the rumor machine that when Apple doesn't
release an iPhone 75x with built-in blender and ESP capabilities, they panic a
little bit. My recollection is also that the stock rebounds rather quickly,
then jumps again next quarter when analysts realize how many of the things
have been sold.

Probably a good time to buy (market uncertainties notwithstanding).

~~~
basseq
iPhone 3G announcement and launch:

[http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1...](http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1217016000000&chddm=19442&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=INDEXDJX:.DJI&cmptdms=0&q=NASDAQ:AAPL&ntsp=0)

3Gs:

[http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1...](http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1248465600000&chddm=18768&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=INDEXDJX:.DJI&cmptdms=0&q=NASDAQ:AAPL&ntsp=0)

4:

[http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1...](http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1279915200000&chddm=16813&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=INDEXDJX:.DJI&cmptdms=0&q=NASDAQ:AAPL&ntsp=0)

I'd love to normalize this with ^DJI as the x-axis along with daily (or
hourly) prices overlaid with rumors, announcements, and launches.

------
eddieplan9
Also, Google drops 2%, Amazon drops 4%, and LinkedIn drops 5%. Obviously,
Apple's real intention of introducing 4S is to kill every tech company stock
along with BoA.

------
flixic
Time to buy it then!

------
bamazizi
compared to previous events, this one was rather boring and did not live up to
hype.

it fell much shorter than expectation. no new hardware (externally), no larger
screen, no NFC but some cool iOS features.

Apple should have called this event "lets talk iOS" than iPhone!

------
nazar
I won't be surprised if Steve Jobs will become CEO tomorrow :) Its almost
-3.60% now.

------
peapicker
Crazy. I thought the keynote was great, if a little slow paced.

------
blahedo
This is wild; it's dropping as I watch it. -4% and falling.

------
supercopter
-5% now...

------
nazar
I didn't watch the keynote, was it that terrible?

